

A musical umbrella that converts raindrops into 8bit music - gourneau
http://nukaco.la/projects.html

======
nextstep
Wow! I'm assuming building this required a little bit of programming. So,
because this is the same girl who learned to program in the last 3 months, we
can infer all of these projects were completed in the last 3 months. Damn,
that's impressive!

Or, this girl was already pretty smart and knew a lot about computers before
three months ago.

------
laserDinosaur
Unusual, another post appeared from another user pointing to the creators
portfolio website just a moment ago:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4050690>

